# fish tank glass?



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

dose any one know were I can buy fish tank glass in chilliwack or somewhere close to chilliwack?


----------



## jkcichlid (Apr 21, 2010)

CHeck out Speedy or Apple auto glass. they will cut whatever size you like. Just need to let them know how thick you want it.


----------

